# Shop built lathe stand



## Keith (Sep 8, 2014)

Built this for my buddy/partner. Going to put a clear poly finish on it. He went from a shaky old office table to this, and I'm sure it will hold up, I can lay down on it and it won't move.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice - solid functional design and execution.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice! Looks good.


----------



## brown down (Sep 9, 2014)

looks very solid! nicely done


----------

